# Lucid dream



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

Last night I became couscioues in my dream and in my now lucid dream I thought damn this isent a dream I'm just DPed out of my mind ...sinceI just did something highly illegal I said fuck it and dived head first Off the bridge trying to commit suicide ....pshhhhhh thank god I just hoverd there and woke up... Anyone else lucid dream and think about Dp in that dream... Crazy shit


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes....I also often dream im dreaming and wake up twice...Once in my dream, then for real...Its quite unsettling!


----------



## Universe??? (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree love lucid dreaming have been a natural lucid dreamer for years but I just can't believe that my Dp has gotten so strong that my lucid dream just feels like everyday reality...it was really a wake up call just realizing how strong my dp has gotten that it's hard to tell reailty from lucid dreaming


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

yea i would lucid dream every once in a rare while when i was a kid...then when i was i think around 19 i read alot about people that would intentionally lucid dream..like they would fall asleep and as they were dreaming they would look for clues in their dreams to tell that it was a dream and not real life that they were experiencing

...one of the clues was that while they were dreaming and not be sure if it was a dream or not (e.i. werent lucid of the dream state) is that they would look at their hand watch or anything with a clock or i think even any writing like say a newspaper and try and read what it said....and it isnt supposed to make any sense like it is supposed to be just a bunch of jubbled up words/numbers or scribbles and so in your mind you would then know it was a lucid dream but you werent supposed to kinda get over excited about the realization in the dream and just play along a bit with the plot of the dream but kinda vier off and do your thing on free will aswell so that you stay in the dream and dont wake up....and then if you were to feel yourself about to wake up ....i think it said that you were supposed to spin around in the dream like as if you were trying to make yourself dizzy and then the setting of the dream might change and you dont wake up

...but that it was imparative that you kept your cool while you lucid dream so to not wake up....

.anyways i saw a couple of videos on the lucid dreaming and read some articles about it and decided to try and see if i could lucid dream....after about a couple of weeks i finally did end up lucid dreaming...so i remember it was just kind of a really weird dream...i was in a ranch coral with my brothers and there was some cows and a bull in there and we were trying to guide the cows and bull outside of the coral to i believe vacinate them so they wouldnt catch any illnesses during the winter and i remember just realizing it was a dream but i didnt want to wake up so i kept it cool and just went along with the dream and i remember my oldest brother was being really bossy in the dream telling me to move the bull over to the door so that we can laso him and vaccinate him and then i noticed the bull was like pink, which was really weird and he was huge...so since i knew it was a lucid dream i went along with it and tried to make him move towards the door so my brothers can laso him ...but then I just decided to jump on top of his back to try and rodeo him ...and i remember the bull freaked out and jumped around and i fell down and it ran away and my brothers scolded me and i was like ok ok im sorry lol

and then just another lucid dream i had i was in a mansion's backyard with my friends and then i realized it was also a lucid dream i decided to fly around the mansion and i saw some like massive pink elephants along the side of the mansion and in my head i was thinking 'wth is up with these huge pink animals i keep seeing in these lucid dreams' and like i just remember i flew to a beach in los angeles and thats about it. looking back the reoccuring theme of massive pink animals in my dreams is a bit ironic because when i relieze am lucid dreaming i have to play along with the dream a bit so i dont wake up ...so its like in your mind you know its a dream and its like the pink elephant in the room ...(in this case the dream) but only you can see it...idk but after those two times i kinda stopped trying to lucid dream...but it was a cool experience none the less


----------

